# Helloooooo



## BettyAdventures (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I'm Jen and I'm almost done converting a ford transit Jumbo with my husband. We have loved our wild camps so far with out two kids, 15 and 10 and our pooch. 
Just wondered if anyone could shed any light on a problem i'm having with my 3 way fridge. It sporadically sets off the carbon monoxide alarm but not constantly? Highest I've seen in 70ppm. It works on all 3 settings but we use gas mostly as we only wild camp. When its on it can also smell like something is burning sometimes?
Its my first van so advice would be greatly received. The fridge has 2 rear vents and a drop hole and is in a sealed unit?
Also any advice on places to stay that are ridiculously secluded for our next trip please.

Look forward to sharing our adventures


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi guys welcome to the forum. Transit sounds good, few piccies might be nice if that's ok?. If you join as a full member you will, among all the discounts etc, have access to over 6000 POIs many of which are secluded & out of the way. Hope that helps, not sure about your fridge tho....


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, welcome    

Can't help with the carbon monoxide problem, but the burning smell could  caused by dust burning off when first lit,  Have had it happen when the fire has been lit.


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 7, 2019)

welcome from n. yorks


----------



## jeanette (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to WC.


----------



## Martin P (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi Welcome. Is it a new fridge and what direction are you thinking of travelling to.?


----------



## The laird (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------

